# May 2010 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain (12 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ExquisiteEquines (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Shananigan (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DutchHorse (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ogledrillrider02 (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MissH (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JustDressageIt (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Elina (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Brindles (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kated (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

VintageMatch (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Pro (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

IslandWave (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Gillian (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JB44 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Calliwallidoodle (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

PaintsPwn (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cowgrlUP (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

midnightbright (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

whiskeynoo (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ThatNinjaHorse (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Picture Perfect (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

draftrider (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Strange (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QOS (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SoftGlass (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tennessee (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

trIplEcrOwngIrl (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

azarni (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovemyhorsies (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AlmostThere (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Gidji (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Poco1220 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MacabreMikolaj (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Sonnyx12 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Qtswede (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovesonya (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Super Nova (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SorrelHorse (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

irydehorses4lyfe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EventersBabe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mingiz (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hoofprints in the Sand (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mcfrumple (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

dashygirl (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gizpeptig (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mls (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SabreBaby (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MIEventer (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ShutUpJoe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rebelappy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Janasse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Annaland13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JustLeaveIt2Mya (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tyler (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Red (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RedTree (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gypsygirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

wordstoasong (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kiaralitty (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

jadeewood (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

luvs2ride1979 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

trampis (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lilkitty90 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseRLife (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

xEquestrianx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

welshies rule (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Administrator (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ChloeButler09 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

omgpink (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sssmith (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

laurennicole94 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Domino13011 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Draftgirl17 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelracingArabian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sussexchestnut (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

myhorsesonador (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Squeak (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tannerlady (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

myponygizmo (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kmdstar (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovemyPhillip (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

noddy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cowgirl140ty (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

3neighs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

speedy da fish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SarahHershey (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sorelhorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Anna72 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

brodieluver26 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dani9192 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Sketter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

livityler (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

~*~anebel~*~ (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucifer (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hrsegirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CharliGirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Honeysuga (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mrtphotography (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rocky pony (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Macslady (0 votes)


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats everyone  There were some really amazing photos.

I got one vote for my awesome picture of my bestie surfing. LOL. I guess thats why I didn't get more. There were no horses in the photo?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

well it is the HORSE photo of the month contest, haha

Was a cool photo though


----------



## qtrsnkids (May 12, 2010)

All the photos were beautiful!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Great photos everyone.

I do have a recommendation for future contests. I don't think professional photos or photoshopped photos should be allowed.


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Great photos everyone.
> 
> I do have a recommendation for future contests. I don't think professional photos or photoshopped photos should be allowed.


Me too, although my photo was in black in white.. so maybe they could make different categories. And was it just me or did it seem like there were less voters this month than last month?

Seriously!? 1 vote? I think my photo was awesome!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

great pictures everyone  alot of amazing ones there


----------

